# 2005 Big Hit FSR



## Azonic2453 (Sep 16, 2004)

Has any one heard anything about the new Big Hit? Thinking of getting one hella cheap for an entry level DH bike.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Entry level Dh what? Riding or racing? 

If it's just DH riding, then go for it. Big Hit's are hella fun. But racing on a Big Hit s*cks, unless you enjoy pedaling your @ss off. 24" wheels s*ck for racing.

If it's DH racing, look at an Iron Horse same great suspension design and more suited for racing, lighter and 26's front and rear.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

Azonic2453 said:


> Has any one heard anything about the new Big Hit? Thinking of getting one hella cheap for an entry level DH bike.


 It should be about the same as last years, except the travel is decreased slightly to 7.5" range vs 8.1" last year. Link looks the same, although the shock stroke length is .25" less, so I would assume that getting a longer stroke shock like the 2004 model would put the travel right back up to 8.1".

Looks like they kinda "lowered" the parts spec to get the price down. Otherwise, I love my 2004.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Is it just me,*

or is the Big Hit now irrelevant with the Demo 8 and SX Trail being available?


----------



## ezweave (Jul 9, 2004)

Cosidering that the Demo 8 is $3800 and the Sx Trail is $3300 I think that a $2200 Big Hit isn't really obsolete.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

You'd be correct, even last year's bighit comp was the expert frame but with a slightly shorter shock to still give appeal to the expert but give more travel to the comp. Probably saved production costs as well...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Although it certainly seems they're phasing it out....who knows in 06 there may only be a Spec if that even...


----------



## netguy (May 12, 2004)

I think $2200 for that bike is a great deal, whatever type of riding you do...FR or DH. + out of all the BigHits this year, it has the best paint job. Did you see the Expert on the Canadian site....YUK.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I dunno, I think the Orange 03 Bighit Pro had a sick paintjob


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

netguy said:


> I think $2200 for that bike is a great deal, whatever type of riding you do...FR or DH. + out of all the BigHits this year, it has the best paint job. Did you see the Expert on the Canadian site....YUK.


what are you talking about the canadian bikes look bad ass. Not even as close and as FSR but I would still buy the expert and the FSR BASE. Heres some pictures for anyone who hasnt seen them. The first is the Bighit FSR expert and the second is the Bighit FSR BASE.

EDIT: ohh and the fork on the BASE isnt the kingpin its a manitou stance blunt DC edition


----------



## netguy (May 12, 2004)

I think the BigHits have always looked sick, however I just not fond of the light blue...or whatever color it is on the Expert..... The FSR is ok, with the flame....only because the black makes up for it....If I was specialized, I would continue to stick with color choices like Ano Black, Ano brushed Silver, or the bare aluminium look. Just my 2c.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

hows the rear shock on it? its one of the few bikes im looking at for FR/DH this year...other choices are the 7point5 and bullit


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*It is a good ride.*



Azonic2453 said:


> Has any one heard anything about the new Big Hit? Thinking of getting one hella cheap for an entry level DH bike.


 The design has not changed in a few years ( except shock position, and linkage) BETD makes a kit to put on a 26" wheel. Do that and you have a bonafide DH bike. 24'" wheel is good for trail riding, and FR. You can still climb on the bike if you are into that sort of thing.

TJ
www.gvii.net/hundtoft


----------

